# Quellcode Suchmaschine - gibt es soetwas?



## loddarmattheus (26. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mich an das Programmieren von Extensions für Joomla gewagt. Ich verschenke die Lizenz unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich im Quellcode als Urheber des Moduls benannt bleibe.

Jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es sowas wie eine Suchmaschine, die Quellcode aller Webseiten nach einem bestimmten Begriff (z.B. Loddars-Modul) durchsuchen kann, so dass ich sehe, wer mein Modul auf seiner Site benutzt?

VG Loddar


----------



## ComFreek (26. März 2013)

Hallo Loddar,

es gab mal die Google Code Search, aber leide wurde die eingestellt.

Aber du könntest mal Ohloh Code Search ausprobieren.


----------



## loddarmattheus (26. März 2013)

hab ich schon (Ohloh) - aber das bringt gar keine Ergebnisse!? Funktioniert das wirklich?


----------

